# Curved Penis - is this related to being circ'd?



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi this may seem like a dumb question but I am just wondering if any of you know if having a curved penis as an adult is related in any way to being circumcised?

Thanks


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrspineau* 
Hi this may seem like a dumb question but I am just wondering if any of you know if having a curved penis as an adult is related in any way to being circumcised?

Thanks









Not at all. Penises come in all shapes and sizes. Most penises usually have some kind of slight curve to them. Although not all of them have it, curvature is a very natural form to the penis.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Try looking up "chordee"
I haven't seen anything that would lead me to believe its primary cause is circumcision. It is more the development of the internal structures of the penis, not anything to do with skin...
That being said, I am sure there have been a few cases where more skin was removed from one side than the other (or top, bottom), which in turn caused the skin to pull so tight on that spot that the penis bent (or bent with erection).

So, I wouldn't discount it completely, but wouldn't automatically think that unless erections were painful and really pulled the skin to one side... hmmm... now I have to look around for more info









Not a dumb question


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe I've heard that having more skin removed from one side would result in a lopsided erection but I don't think that's exclusively the cause. I'm guessing some penises are just curved.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

it could be peyronies.or too much skin removed from one side aka uneven circumcision.if it's peyronies it can be fixed with surgery.if it is an uneven circumcision foreskin restoration can fix it.


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

An ex of mine had a pretty obvious (when erect) downward curve from a wayyyyy too tight circ. It was very difficult for him to reach orgasm as well, poor guy.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Not always. Boys will be boys and sometimes get hit in the groin. Back in the day, boys were told that "big boys don't cry" and essentially told to walk it off. That caused bruising on the shaft and as the tissue healed, it grew hard and causes curving. Instead, a boy should go directly to his mom and have her put a bag of frozen peas or whatever on his groin to help relieve swelling. This minimizes scarring. That's what Nurse Sue Johanson recommends.

http://www.talksexwithsue.com/peyronies.html


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Like pp's have mentioned some men will have a slightly curved penis even when intact. To tight a circ can cause a curved penis possibly due to tight a circ.

If he is circed and the circ is really tight, no loose skin at all when erect then odds are higher that the curve is from circ. If he has a lot of loose skin when erect then I would guess he would have had a slight curve of the penis anyway.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Its possible that its due to some kind of injury, but its highly unlikely. Its very normal for penises to have curves in them. Its like looking at someones nose and assuming that it looks like the way it does after breaking and then healing. While its much more likely that just the nose the person has.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *secretresistance* 
An ex of mine had a pretty obvious (when erect) downward curve from a wayyyyy too tight circ. It was very difficult for him to reach orgasm as well, poor guy.









This could be the result of a botched circumcision or it could be a naturally occuring condition called chordee. Sometimes it is hard to tell but this downward curve is most likely chordee unless the skin on the underside is extremely tight.

.


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoenix Rising* 
This could be the result of a botched circumcision or it could be a naturally occuring condition called chordee. Sometimes it is hard to tell but this downward curve is most likely chordee unless the skin on the underside is extremely tight.

.

I googled chordee, but I'm putting my money on a botched circ, for sure. There was no movable skin on his shaft whatsoever, and the curvature was obviously caused by no "room to grow." So sad. He's aware of restoration, so I hope he'll take the plunge.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

When I look at pictures of men with Peyronie's "Disease", they all seem to be circ'd. How strange that there are very few photos of Intact men with this condition. In many cases (PD) usually leads to ED. So now you have PD/ED!

*It seems that Circumcision Syndrome increases the chances getting:* *Burried Penis, Peyronies, and Erectile Disfunction. W*hy on earth do people still keep inflicting this horrible fate upon men? Crazy society!


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Another way to tell if this is caused by a too tight circumcision is to see if pubic hair is pulled up onto the shaft during an erection.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam;10558103
It seems that Circumcision Syndrome increases the chances getting: Burried Penis, Peyronies, and Erectile Disfunction. Why on earth do people still keep inflicting this horrible fate upon men? Crazy society!








*
*
*
*

There is definitely a relationship between circumcision and buried penis. There is also a relationship between circumcision and erectile dysfunction. A 2005 study by Bleustein showed that circumcised men suffer ED at an average of 7 years younger than genitally intact men.

This irrational desire to circumcise is deep seated. Even after seeing the facts, some still circumcise their sons. The only thing I can surmise is that they just don't believe the evidence. It is not only males, female circumcision has this same denial in areas where it is practiced and the same obstinate refusal to accept the evidence.

.*


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Not to get all TMI on everyone, but I slightly cure left and I'm intact.


----------

